# New irons or refurb?



## EaseNgrace (Sep 3, 2009)

The irons I use are Mizuno TPZ from the mid to late 90's, They are forged with a shallow cavity back. I guess they were designed for low to mid handicap golfers which doesn't sound ideal for me (unofficially around 15) but i've always felt very comfortable with them, and lately im striking the ball beautifully with them. 
Anyway, Due to their age they are getting a bit rough round the edges, literally. The 8 iron has a chip out of the chrome finish about the size of 5p, some others look like they will soon be the same. Do I get them renewed/refurbished? or will this be very expensive, in which case I might aswell buy a new set. Can anybody recommend somewhere that can tidy them up? I haven't found anything online yet.
If I go for a new set i'll have to do a bit of saving up, but I like the look of Titleist AP1, Taylormade TP, Mizuno MP-62 and Nike VR forged S.
Thanks.
Aaron.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2009)

Depending on the shaft you have it might be worth shopping around for a new set (or maybe some 08 models second hand) as shafts have moved on a bit and even the sweet spot on a lot of models is more forgiving now. I think to refurbish a full set may prove an expensive project and the money may be better saved towards new.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 4, 2009)

I played today and again struck my irons well. Coming down the 18th i'd pretty much decided that I cant justify a new set, I was thinking just tidy up the 8 iron and get them regripped. Then I hit a 7 iron into the green (nice shot too) , and as you do put the club back finished the round and went home. When it came to putting my clubs back in the shed whilst giving them a clean up I noticed a massive flake of chrome coming off the face of the 7 iron. Bloody typical. 
I think you're right HomerJSimpson, It's not going to be worth the cost/hassle if they're all going to end up flaking to bits. A new set it is then. But which ones???


----------



## freddielong (Sep 4, 2009)

It depends what you mean by refurb and what you are able to do yourself - Bob will be able to confirm but I would imagine a new shaft and grip will cost approx Â£25 per club it may be cheaper to look at ebay for a good 2nd hand set


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 4, 2009)

I find the shafts are fine, a bit old fashioned maybe but they seem sturdy enough. I just thought maybe there was somewhere I could send them to have the chips re-chromed. But now that it's more than 1 club it'll be too costly even if such  a plce exists.

I just spotted a nice set on ebay, TM RAC TP combo. They look very similar in profile to my Mizunos. They're stating at Â£80 or buy now for Â£160 which sounds cheap. Trouble is im not too keen on buying without trying.


----------



## Andy (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.golfalchemy.co.uk/

Andy


----------



## RGDave (Sep 5, 2009)

It's a tough choice....keep what you have or get a new set.

I don't know how "refurb" is done, but I expect it's quite pricey.
I certainly think you should enquire with alchemy, having met him, I think he'd give you an honest reply.

f.w.i.w. I bought a set of Mizunos that were already well used. They looked excellent but have worn terribly. HOWEVER, they play perfectly well and the few dings and scratches don't appear to affect the shot, so to speak.

I expect to look at a new set after another 50 games/50 practices or so. No clubs last forever, especially not soft, forged stuff.

f.w.i.w. I had a set of TP 11s many years ago.....a beautiful set of tour blades, used for 5 seasons by a pro. They were fairly knackered, but played great.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for that link Andy, Unfortunately it seems they cant refurb forged irons which is a shame because they come up like new.
I guess i'll have to stick with what i've got until I can afford a new/secondhand set. I just hope the damage doesnt start to affect the playability.


----------

